# Northern Exposure



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Big train show in my area this weekend and may be time to thin the herd.All running smoking and have one for the Tru-Model kind of guy a put together #336......


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"... thin the herd ..."


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That’s quite a collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Spence.Kind of funny how things work up to about a year ago I had one Northern.At last count I have nine.As I tell many of my friends if you want to get in trains whatever the scale now is certainly the time.Between the Internet Craigslist Letgo and the fact that the next generation has little or no interest the amount of trains available has seriously eroded prices and made the once unaffordable now affordable.Lots more for sale in many different venues and choice abounds.The fact that is still hopeful for collectors which i am not is that quality still brings quality prices.A 5 digit Northern or Hudson still holds its value in todays market.I guess that is a good thing but I just like to watch em run......


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

That's a nice group of Northerns.:smokin: I hope to be adding one sooner than later to the layout.

Gary


----------



## BHR301 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice do it yourself kit you got there, my kind of project...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice northerns. The ultimate AF flyer. You should be able to find new homes for them


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of my northern 336 pulling a set of "pony express"
UP passenger cars.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am very envious of both of you, Flyguy55 and Mopac! I would like to get a Northern but it will have to wait until I finish my other rebuilds and projects. :laugh: I have a roster of 10 engines and25 cars. My wife saw them all on my table and said "I didn't know how many you have!" She just doesn't understand my addiction! hwell:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, 10 flyers and 25 pieces of rolling stock is an impressive roster. I really do
not know how many cars I have. I need to count them. I just never have them all
out at the same time. I am closer to 12 than 25. I am close to 25 passenger cars.
Not sure how that happened. You will get a AF northern when it is time. It is a neat
deal.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Flyguy55,
PM sent


----------

